# طرق التحليل الديناميكي وتأثير احمال الزلازل علي المباني باستخدام برنامج ساب 9



## محمد الساداتي (31 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته:
اخواني الاعضاء اقدم اليكم في مشاركه اليوم ملف باوربوينت اكثر من رائع وهو من اعداد استاذي الفاضل المهندس/ طارق السلكاوي والمعيد بكليه الهندسه بشبرا جامعه بنها _مصر..... يشرح فيه خطوه بخطوه طرق التحليل الديناميكي وتأثير احمال الزلازل علي المباني وأخذها في الاعتبار ببرنامج ساب 9 باستخدام طرق التحليل الاتيه :
1-static loading
2-response spectrum loading
3-time history loading
اخوكم/ محمد الساداتي طالب بهندسه شبرا_ الفرقه الرابعه
للتحميل اضغط علي الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/94851379/122e470f/ARABIC_dynamic__analysis_using_SAP.html


----------



## SAB (1 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا:77:


----------



## jamalq2006 (1 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك يا أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adil (2 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك وجاري التحميل 
ياريت اي شرح عندك ليه ممكن ان ترفقه


----------



## engmmostafaa (3 فبراير 2007)

الله ينور..............................


----------



## descovery_2000 (3 فبراير 2007)

مجهود رائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م-رائد الشاعر (28 فبراير 2007)

thank u very much brother wa gazak allah khiran


----------



## Fouâd (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا أخي


----------



## المهندس المحامي (1 مارس 2007)

متشكرين يا بشمهندس و ربنا يخليلنا المهندس طارق السلكاوي وتحيا هندسة شبرا الف مره وكل المهندسين اللي فيها وبالذات سنه رابعه مشروع تحليل منشأت


----------



## سينا ناعوم (1 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عابدة الله (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام سامي (1 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mas_eg75 (6 مارس 2007)

مشكورا يا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بلال سليم (19 مارس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## الشمس (20 مارس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل رجاء اعادته مرة اخري لاهمية الموضوع...وجزاك الله خيرا
شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## البشمهندس محمد (20 مارس 2007)

من فضلك أعد وضع الملف حيث أنني في أمس الحاجة اليه


----------



## محمد الساداتي (20 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته:*

اعاده رفع الملف مره اخري علشان خاطر عيونكم.... وادعولي ربنا يوفقني في مشروع تخرجي
http://www.4shared.com/file/12591124/db37cbc9/dynamic_analysis.html


----------



## adil (20 مارس 2007)

الف الف الف شكر علي الشرح الجميل 

هل يوجد لديك اي تطبيق عليها في اي مشاريع او امثله اخري


----------



## المهندس النحيف (21 مارس 2007)

موضوع جميل ومهم جزاك الله خير


----------



## ebdaa4eim (21 مارس 2007)

الرابط غير موجود و شكرا


----------



## eng_mhsn (21 مارس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل .وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (21 مارس 2007)

الف شكر اخي العزيز على هذا الملف القيم


----------



## محمد الساداتي (21 مارس 2007)

يا جماعه والله الملف موجود علي الرابط ويعمل ميه في الميه وانا جربته اكتر من مره 
ارجو بعد الضغط علي اللينك الانتظار قليلا حتي تظهر كلمه download file


----------



## ebdaa4eim (22 مارس 2007)

اليوم عمل الرابط شكرا لكم و بارك الله بكم


----------



## karemdz (22 مارس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل رجاء اعادته مرة اخري و مشكورا يا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشمس (22 مارس 2007)

جزااااااااااك الله خيرا ...وربنا يكرمك ويكرمنا في المشاريع يااارب


----------



## ahmed_8181 (23 مارس 2007)

اخي العزيز

الرابط لا يعمل رجاء اعادته مرة اخري لاهمية الموضوع...وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_8181 (23 مارس 2007)

ربنا يكرمك في مشروع التخرج ياباشا


----------



## almagreby (24 مارس 2007)

*thanks*

thanks and good work


----------



## الشمس (26 مارس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل ...رجاء اعادة تشغيل الرابط لأهميو الموضوع 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ASHRAFE (27 مارس 2007)

thanks and good work


----------



## mshafey (27 مارس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## هندs (27 مارس 2007)

شكرا و ياريت مثال على ال 3d


----------



## محمد فتحى زين (27 مارس 2007)

شكرا ولكن كيف ننزل البرنامج


----------



## محمد فتحى زين (27 مارس 2007)

يا ريت حد يرد على


----------



## ebdaa4eim (28 مارس 2007)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## memoo7474 (2 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## firaswadi (10 أبريل 2007)

ألف شكرا لك أخي الكريم ولمن اعاد رفع الملف


----------



## ممدوح انور (10 أبريل 2007)

مشكور ياهندسة


----------



## majdiotoom (21 يوليو 2007)

الى الاخم حمد الساداتي ارجو اعاده رفع ملف باوربوينت لللمهندس/ طارق السلكاوي والمعيد بكليه الهندسه بشبرا جامعه بنها _مصر..... يشرح فيه خطوه بخطوه طرق التحليل الديناميكي وتأثير احمال الزلازل علي المباني


----------



## nancy rayan (22 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل
ارجو اعادة رفعه مرة اخري


----------



## amrnijad (22 يوليو 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## eng.asmaaziz (22 يوليو 2007)

The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## nidal10rise10 (22 يوليو 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل يرجا اعادة التحميل و شكرا على الفائدة


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (22 يوليو 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ebdaa4eim (22 يوليو 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ehab fawzy (23 يوليو 2007)

رابط لا يعمل وشكراً


----------



## elimy2000 (23 يوليو 2007)

المهندس طارق راجل محترم .....عشره


----------



## kimy (24 يوليو 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mshafey (24 يوليو 2007)

link not valied-thanks


----------



## al iman (25 يوليو 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل يا ريت اعادة تنزيله لاهمية الموضوع


----------



## engmohamad (26 يوليو 2007)

الرابط لايعمل رجاء إعادة رفع الملف


----------



## mshafey (26 يوليو 2007)

link not valied


----------



## firaswadi (26 يوليو 2007)

نرجو رفع الملف مرة أخرى ...
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مكتب يلدا (26 يوليو 2007)

ياريت حدا يعيد تنزيل الرابط يا شباب


----------



## brain101 (26 يوليو 2007)

مشكورين 
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل 
نرجو من الشباب الي أخدو الملف انهم يرجعو ريرفعولنا اياه مرة تانية 
او اللي نزل الموضوع المهندس 
عشان تتم الفائدة ومشكورين ما قصرتو 
حياكم الله 
اطيب المنى


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (26 يوليو 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل يا ريت اعادة تنزيله لاهمية الموضوع


----------



## مصطفى الشوادفي (28 يوليو 2007)

اخي الكريم
السلام عليكم 

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة الطيبة ولكن الرابط لا يعمل. أرجو اعادة رفعه مرة اخرى على موقع يكون مسموحا به في السعودية.


----------



## مصطفى الشوادفي (28 يوليو 2007)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الملف مرة أخرى


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (28 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (28 يوليو 2007)

لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ا_النجار (28 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## firaswadi (28 يوليو 2007)

معقول إلى الآن لا يوجد أحد يملك الرابط .. 
على الأقل من يعرف اسم الملف من الإخوة وضع اسمه ونحن نقوم بالبحث عنه في الشبكة ..
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## احمد قويطة (1 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين 
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل 
نرجو من الشباب الي أخدو الملف انهم يرجعو ريرفعولنا اياه مرة تانية 
او اللي نزل الموضوع المهندس 
عشان تتم الفائدة ومشكورين ما قصرتو 
حياكم الله 
اطيب المنى


----------



## المهندس 518 (2 أغسطس 2007)

احمد قويطة قال:


> مشكورين
> ولكن الرابط لا يعمل
> نرجو من الشباب الي أخدو الملف انهم يرجعو ريرفعولنا اياه مرة تانية
> او اللي نزل الموضوع المهندس
> ...


the same request:5:


----------



## mshafey (2 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## civileng_amira (2 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abumo3az (2 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل
نرجو اعادة رفعة


----------



## majdiotoom (3 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل رجاء اعادته مرة اخري ...وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمد حجازي (3 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Eng-spring (3 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو منك اعادة تحميل الملف على موقع اخر اذ ان الملف غير موجود


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (4 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل رجاء اعادته مرة اخري لاهمية الموضوع...وجزاك الله خيرا
شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## ebdaa4eim (6 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل رجاء اعادته مرة اخري لاهمية الموضوع...وجزاك الله خيرا
شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## S-AZIZI (6 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## zmry1965 (7 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل رجاء اعادته مرة اخري لاهمية الموضوع...وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد اسماعيل خفاجى (7 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## م عصامو (7 أغسطس 2007)

أتمنى ان يعاد تحميله 
الرابط لا يعمل 

شكرا


----------



## dyako (7 أغسطس 2007)

من فضلك اعد تحميل الكتاب لانه لا يعمل


----------



## saloha (7 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر يا غالي


----------



## kimy (7 أغسطس 2007)

*الرابط لا يعمل*

الرابط لا يعمل رجاء اعادته مرة اخري لاهمية الموضوع...وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## majdiotoom (7 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل رجاء اعادته مرة اخري لاهمية الموضوع


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (7 أغسطس 2007)

firaswadi قال:


> معقول إلى الآن لا يوجد أحد يملك الرابط ..
> على الأقل من يعرف اسم الملف من الإخوة وضع اسمه ونحن نقوم بالبحث عنه في الشبكة ..
> بارك الله فيكم جميعا


 
نرجــــــــــــو من الإخـــوه اللذين وفقهـــم اللـــــه في الحصـول علي الملـف وهم والحمد للــه

كثير ألا بيخلوا عليـنا ويعيدوا وضع رابــط للملـف. واللـــه الموفـــق


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (8 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل رجاء اعادته مرة اخري لاهمية الموضوع...وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (8 أغسطس 2007)

نرجــــــــــــو من الإخـــوه اللذين وفقهـــم اللـــــه في الحصـول علي الملـف وهم والحمد للــه

كثير ألا بيخلوا عليـنا ويعيدوا وضع رابــط للملـف


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (10 أغسطس 2007)

نرجــــــــــــو من الإخـــوه اللذين وفقهـــم اللـــــه في الحصـول علي الملـف وهم والحمد للــه

كثير ألا بيخلوا عليـنا ويعيدوا وضع رابــط للملـف


----------



## abo_sobhy_eng (10 أغسطس 2007)

The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or


----------



## majdiotoom (10 أغسطس 2007)

ارجــــــــــــو من الإخـــوه 
ان يعيدوا وضع رابــط الملـف ولهم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد الساداتي (11 أغسطس 2007)

*اعاده رفع الملف من جديد بناءا علي طلبكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته :
اخواني المهندسين لقد عدت اليكم من جديد بعد طول فتره غياب وأسف جدا في التأخير وقمت برفع الملف مره اخري بناء علي طلبكم وها هو الرابط بين ايديكم الان :

http://www.4shared.com/file/21813445/652113d8/dynamic_analysis.html


----------



## kimy (11 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر يا غالي


----------



## amr (11 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (11 أغسطس 2007)

_الف شكر يا غالي جـــــــــزاك اللـــــه خيـــــــــــراً_


----------



## firaswadi (11 أغسطس 2007)

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته :
> اخواني المهندسين لقد عدت اليكم من جديد بعد طول فتره غياب وأسف جدا في التأخير وقمت برفع الملف مره اخري بناء علي طلبكم وها هو الرابط بين ايديكم الان :
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/21813445/652113d8/dynamic_analysis.html


شكرا لتعاونك أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## moumouh (12 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر جـــــــــزاك اللـــــه خيـــــــــــراً


----------



## mahood (13 أغسطس 2007)

جـــــــــزاك اللـــــه خيـــــــــــراً


----------



## majdiotoom (13 أغسطس 2007)

جـــــــــزاك اللـــــه كل الخيـــــــــــر


----------



## almahdi (5 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

الرابط لا يعمل..............


----------



## almahdi (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tafatneb_dichar (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدعبدالله يوسف (5 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (5 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saadetman (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## engramy (6 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حاملة المسك (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً .. موضوع رائع


----------



## mohmido (8 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم... يا ريت يا اخي الكريم تشرحلي كيف يتم التنزيل ب 4sharedلاني ما حصلي الشرف اتعامل به و شكرا و ياريت في اقرب فرصه ممكنه.. محمد من الجزائر


----------



## mohmido (8 سبتمبر 2007)

اكي خلاص حبيبي ... الملف ما كان موجووود بس مع الرابط الجديد انا عرفت كيف انا هلا بنزل الملف و تسلم حبيبي و يا يت الكل يقدم رابط جديد لانوه فيه مواضيع كثير مهمه تستاهل تكووون دائما موجوووده ....شكرا محمد الجزائري


----------



## ebdaa4eim (11 سبتمبر 2007)

كل الشكر و التقدير:86:


----------



## صلاح الشافعي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

file is not avalabol 
pleas can you put it againe 
thanks


----------



## CVLMASTER (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


وَلَا يَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ بِمَا آَتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ هُوَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ بَلْ هُوَ شَرٌّ لَهُمْ سَيُطَوَّقُونَ مَا بَخِلُوا بِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلِلَّهِ مِيرَاثُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ (180)آل عمران


----------



## جملو (5 أكتوبر 2007)

thaks but the link not work


----------



## علي الرفاعي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

للاسف الرابط لا يعمل كمنت اتمن انه يعمل


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

للاسف الرابط لا يعمل ونرجو من الاخوة اللي حصلوا عليه او الاخ المهندس الساداتي ان يعيد رفعه وجزاة الله خيرا


----------



## MOFIDE (12 نوفمبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل رجاء اعادته مرة اخري............وجزاك الله خيرا*10000000
شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## MOFIDE (12 نوفمبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل رجاء اعادته مرة اخري.............وجزاك الله خيرا1000000000000000000x
شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## ميم خمسة (12 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
وفقكم الله لما فيه صلاح المسلمين جميعا


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## markovic (3 ديسمبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل ..جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد المرزوقى (9 ديسمبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل
برجاء رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## محمود فتحى محمد (12 ديسمبر 2007)

بعون الله وتوفيقة اتفضل بارسال لكم الرابط بعد بحث وعناء وشاغل تمام 
وهذا خالص لوجة الله 
م/ محمود
http://www.4shared.com/file/28181546/e86496b4/dynamic_analysis.html


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (12 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م_زين (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو نادر (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك جهد كبير وهمة تناطح قمم السحاب جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yman (25 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م - خالد (31 يناير 2008)

الاخ محمود فتحى جزاك الله خير - ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (25 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز و جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## engkhekho (25 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (25 أبريل 2008)

الرابط اللي شغال ومية مية.

http://www.4shared.com/file/28181546/e86496b4/dynamic_analysis.html


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (25 أبريل 2008)

*Download Dynamic Analysis on staad*


http://www.4shared.com/file/24416614/7ef11c8b/Dynamic_Analysis_on_staad.html


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (25 أبريل 2008)

*Time-History Analysis Dynamic of Concrete Hydraulic Structures*

http://www.4shared.com/file/2695371...Dynamic_of_Concrete_Hydraulic_Structures.html


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (25 أبريل 2008)

*Structural analysis for performance-based earthquake engineering*.pdf


http://www.4shared.com/file/3228531...performance-based_earthquake_engineering.html


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (25 أبريل 2008)

*[SAP2000] 3d Static and Dynamic Analysis of Structures - E. Wilson.pdf*

http://www.4shared.com/file/3391669...ynamic_Analysis_of_Structures_-_E_Wilson.html


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (25 أبريل 2008)

*Tall_Building_Structures,_Analysis___Design*


http://www.4shared.com/file/34561681/f75864df/Tall_Building_Structures_Analysis___Design.html


----------



## abumo3az (27 أبريل 2008)

ارجوا اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## abumo3az (28 أبريل 2008)

الملفات شغاله تمام
جزاك الله خيرا م/عصام


----------



## هشام المدني (2 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أما بعد اريد ان أطلب منكم المساعد helpالخاصبsap2000 ويكون بالفرنسية أو بالعربية ارررررررجووووووووووكم.


----------



## على شحاته محمود (3 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكى أخى العزيز مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورر


----------



## دلس (3 مايو 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل أخي


----------



## mfalahxp (4 مايو 2008)

يرجى اعادة رفع الملفات
وشكرا


----------



## omamohdz (6 يونيو 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## AHMAD237 (12 يونيو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس محمد الساداتى و المهندس عصام على الموضوع الرائع و المشاركات الممتازة


----------



## ebdaa4eim (12 يونيو 2008)

الموضوع شيق و لكن بحاجة الدخول في تفاصيل أكثر مع الشكر الكبير لمؤلف الكتاب و رافعه


----------



## abdulhakimalsamil (13 يوليو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abdulhakimalsamil (13 يوليو 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## العبقرية (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## hassananas (15 أغسطس 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل رجاء اعادته مرة اخري لاهمية الموضوع...وجزاك الله خيرا
شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## kastelyano (18 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز مكن ترفع الملف من جديد لاني متشوق لمثل هذه المشاركات لضعفي في التحليلي الديناميكي على ساب


----------



## ابو سليم الجهني (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هشام1107 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووور ياباش مهندس كتير


----------



## مهندس امجود (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة المشرفين ارجوا ازالة هذا الموضوع نهائيا لانى زهت منه ان مش عارف انزله على العلم ان الموضوع ده من زمان ويزهر ان صاحبه نساه


----------



## أبو منه (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجو ارساله مره اخري و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (6 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو منه قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل نرجو ارساله مره اخري و جزاكم الله خيرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أهلاً بك بيننا في الملتقى أخي أبو منه.. أرجو منك الاطلاع على الموضوع التالي:







*مثبــت:* الرجوع للمواضيع القديمة التي ليس منها أية فائدة ترجى؟؟؟!!! 

مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## جــاليـليـــــــو (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط لايعمل ونرجو اعادة الموضوع مرة اخرى ولكم وافر الشكر


----------



## الأوائل1971 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بك , و شكرا" لك


----------



## hood (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## أبو أحمد محمد سعد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 مارس 2009)

محمد الساداتي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته:
> اخواني الاعضاء اقدم اليكم في مشاركه اليوم ملف باوربوينت اكثر من رائع وهو من اعداد استاذي الفاضل المهندس/ طارق السلكاوي والمعيد بكليه الهندسه بشبرا جامعه بنها _مصر..... يشرح فيه خطوه بخطوه طرق التحليل الديناميكي وتأثير احمال الزلازل علي المباني وأخذها في الاعتبار ببرنامج ساب 9 باستخدام طرق التحليل الاتيه :
> 1-static loading
> 2-response spectrum loading
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن لو احد من الاخوة المهندسين قام برفع هذا الموضوع من قبل ان يقوم برفعه على ربط اخر لان جميع الروابط المرفقة بالموضوع لا تعمل
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا اخى ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## anass81 (25 مارس 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ممكن لو احد من الاخوة المهندسين قام برفع هذا الموضوع من قبل ان يقوم برفعه على ربط اخر لان جميع الروابط المرفقة بالموضوع لا تعمل
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم

بفضل الله عز وجل , وجدت الملف في مكتبتي وهذا هو الرابط 

http://www.4shared.com/file/94851379/122e470f/ARABIC_dynamic__analysis_using_SAP.html

كما قمت بتعديل الرابط في المشاركة الاولى


----------



## b_nouri (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

تم التحميل ، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد 977 (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على التميز


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بفضل الله عز وجل , وجدت الملف في مكتبتي وهذا هو الرابط
> 
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة


----------



## ابونمه (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان


----------



## hassanaki (6 يوليو 2009)

هذه نسخة من الرسالة التي تظهر

*This Page Cannot Be Displayed*

Based on your corporate access policies, access to this web site ( http://www.4shared.com/file/94851379/122e470f/ARABIC_dynamic__analysis_using_SAP.html ) has been blocked because the web category "Downloads" is not allowed. 
If you have questions, please contact your corporate network administrator and provide the codes shown below. 
Notification codes: (1, WEBCAT, BLOCK-WEBCAT, 0x0006c606, 1246863584.765, AAAdTQAAAAAAAAAAyf8AEP8AAAA=, http://www.4shared.com/file/94851379/122e470f/ARABIC_dynamic__analysis_using_SAP.html)


----------



## كيف حالك مع الله (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و المهندس السلكاوى ايضا فعلا من الناس اللى بتساعد الطلبه على قد ما يقدر 
وتحيا هندسه شبرا خصوصا 
رابعه مشروع سويل واساسات


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (7 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (7 يوليو 2009)

حياك زميلنا العزيز وجزاك الله خير و استاذك أيضا
و السلام عليكم


----------



## محمدشروفتى (7 يوليو 2009)

سلمنى على طارق السلكاوى وقل له احمد السيد بيسلم عليك


----------



## بسام.م.ب (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## myada1 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا أخي*​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000000


----------



## كرامةعربي (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## doha_4all (20 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*
​لااله الا الله وحده لا شريك له*
*​


----------



## ahmed arfa (20 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (20 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ahmed arfa (20 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Jamal (22 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رشدي خالص (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## aymanallam (25 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (25 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا 
والله يوفقك


----------



## a_nesta13 (25 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## bboumediene (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng. Firas (12 يناير 2013)

this link is not working, could you please re-upload it!? thanks


----------



## القافله (13 يناير 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## hamedo30 (13 يناير 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## محمودالبرلسى (13 يناير 2013)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (15 يناير 2013)

نرجوا من اخواننا اللي حملوه يعيدوا رفعه علي موقع الميديا فير وشكرا


----------



## engman92 (10 يونيو 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## adanasporengineer (1 يوليو 2013)

ياريت لو يتم ارفاق شرح فيديو مع الملف


----------



## amina1990 (2 يوليو 2013)

thanks


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (3 يوليو 2013)

ممكن اعادة رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## حمدي شققي (3 يوليو 2013)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الرابط من جديد وذلك حتى تعم الفائدة على جميع المهندسيين


----------



## yaseenbamatraf (3 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## kimy (4 يوليو 2013)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الرابط من جديد


----------



## quty (7 يوليو 2013)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الرابط من جديد


----------



## engman92 (13 سبتمبر 2013)

الرجاء ....اعادة رفع الملف مرة ثانية للاهمية


----------



## 063 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

لو سمحتووووووووووووووووووووو
ممكن حد يرفعو في رابط اخر بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## moaad1978 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## quty (6 أكتوبر 2013)

الرابط غير شغال ياريت حد يرشدنا كيفية التنزيل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## d.eng.asmaa (5 سبتمبر 2014)

رجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## kimy (5 سبتمبر 2014)

الرابط غير شغال


----------



## jameel alkaisi (6 سبتمبر 2014)

ابحث عن هذا الملف لكن لم اعثر عليه
يا ريت لو في حد عنده الملف يرفعه


----------



## jameel alkaisi (6 سبتمبر 2014)

ممكن حد يرفعلنا الملف المهم


----------

